
The First Plane in History to Fly Without Wing Flaps - relham
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-02/drone-makes-first-flight-guided-by-air-jets-instead-of-flaps
======
relham
Here is a video and a little more info: [https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-
england-manchester-48123041/u...](https://www.bbc.com/news/av/uk-england-
manchester-48123041/university-of-manchester-students-reveal-experimental-
plane)

